
Microsoft is building a Chromium-powered web browser that will replace Edge - MBCook
https://m.windowscentral.com/microsoft-building-chromium-powered-web-browser-windows-10
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18595069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18595069)

------
StanislavPetrov
Given Microsoft's history with browsers this is nothing to hold your breath
for.

